# Lola may be relapsing :-( (update on # 75)



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lola started to look a little dull over this past weekend. I didn't think she needed an emegency visit over the weekend. But on Monday morning she started to have gait problems. So off the ASG we go to see Dr. Sullivan. She was actually due to have her regular pre-cytosar check this week anyway. When I get her there, they tell me she has a 104 temp. I feel like a total bad Mommy for not even thinking of taking her temp! So, they did some labs inhouse to see if it was an infection, but...inconclusive. No elevated WBC's, but she may not be able to mount a WBC defense at this point. Urine is out to the outside lab. So, we discuss the likelihood of GME relapse vs. infection. I decided that I want to try to treat infection for 48 hrs. and see if we can get her looking better. So, I take her home with Clavamox. She looked a little perkier when we got home, and she ate her full feeding of food and drank some water, and pee'd in the middle of the kitchen floor. (she gets a pass under the circumstances) She gets settled in her favorite spot on the couch. And then low and behold she tips over and has a big seizure! Scared me to death! My local Vet was in his office, so off we go again. She gets an IV dose of Valium. (can you say drunken salior) She made it through the night. She looks a slight bit perkier today. Still eating and drinking. Temp is down. But I don't know. She still is not 100% with her gait. Kind of slow and a little stumbly (valium still?) But she is WAY off her mark from where she was even a week ago! I am so bummed. Don't know what to expect. Back to pred again?? I just don't know if I can keep doing this to her. Please send prayers and good thoughts for Lola. My sweet girl isn't even 4 years old. This is a dispicable disease!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Prayers going out for (Lola)rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - I'm so sorry about Lola. Please don't say you feel like a bad mom. You're so attentive to both Lola and Frankie. We can't always tell if it's a little something that will pass or the start of something worse. I'm sorry if this seems dumb but my memory isn't what it once was, but what is it that she's been diagnosed with? Was it the GME you were referring to? I can only imagine how you felt to see her having a seizure. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and Lola for her to get better.:grouphug: She's way too young for this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Pam - I'm so sorry about Lola. Please don't say you feel like a bad mom. You're so attentive to both Lola and Frankie. We can't always tell if it's a little something that will pass or the start of something worse. I'm sorry if this seems dumb but my memory isn't what it once was, but what is it that she's been diagnosed with? Was it the GME you were referring to? I can only imagine how you felt to see her having a seizure. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and Lola for her to get better.:grouphug: She's way too young for this.


Yes, Lola was diagnosed with GME/NME in Nov. 2009. It is the auto immune mediated type. We have been doing immunosupressive therapy for the last 10 months. This is basically a chemo agent that I inject her with every three weeks. And she was on prednisone from Nov until June. She doubled her weight during that time. It has been tough beyond belief, but she is worth the effort. But I am starting to teeter, and I don't want to be one of those pet owners that keeps the dog going long beyond a quality life. This is the hardest thing I have had to go through in a long time.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pam I'm so sorry to hear about Lola. You are a great mommy! I hope she starts to perk back up soon.

*hugs*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping you and Lola in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry to hear about her relapse. I feel so badly for her and for you too, for having to go through this. I'm sending all the best wishes and prayers your way for her.
xoxo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Pam, I'm so sorry about your little girl. You and Lola will be in my thoughts
and prayers. Pam you are a wonderful Mom!!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Pam. I am so sorry to hear that Lola had a setback. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

sending prayers for Lola....wow, and also sending prayers for you Pam...pray Lola can recover and give you smiles of joy!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am so sorry about poor sweet Lola!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Pam. This really blows. I'm heartbroken for you both. Praying overtime that Lola improves.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Lola  I hope she has a speedy recovery. :grouphug: poor you too. It is pretty hard on us Mums.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

poor precious Lola  I pray that she feels better VERY SOON

hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Pam, I am so very sorry. Praying that Lola is doing much better today. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, I'm so sorry about this setback with Lola and praying that things turn around quickly! I have never experienced a seizure... it's one of the biggest fears to me, so can only imagine how frightening and upsetting it was for you.
You are a great mom so don't put any guilt on yourself! Lola is blessed to have you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Pam. She is in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I hate hearing this news Pam.........I know you feel so hopeless right now. Sending prayers, love, and hugs to you and Lola. Please keep us updated......:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Lola


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

not again  i will definitely be praying for lola and hoping she recovers, pls dont feel like a bad mom , u r trying out every option available , so dont feel bad about that ... i can only imagine how u feel though as the mere thought scares me,. but iknow lola feels ur love and sometimes thats all it takes .. hugs .


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Pam,

My heart goes out to you and Lola. Needless to say, I understand how you are feeling and wish I could come through this computer to give you a big hug from Kissie and me.

The ups and downs of GME is so frustrating. My thoughts and prayers will be with you. I care. Jan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

BIG hugs and healing thoughts to you and Lola ... :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying prayers for Lola.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Pam  I know you are on the gme group Nancy is on and Brooke was doing well for years and she just relapsed recently too and she is attributing it to flea meds she just used as it takes a trigger usually so was there anything that might have triggered it recently?  Reach out to her as she is on my yorkie groups and have met her a few times and really nice. I know you both could be a great support for one another since going through the same thing right now 

Hang in there and you are an awesome dog mom and have done so well with her going through this - she could not be in better hands that is for sure.

If you need anything call me as I would be happy to help even if it is to just go to lunch and talk


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pam, I'm so sorry! I hope this is a temporary set back and Lola bounces right back. I can only imagine how scary this is for you both.
Hugs and prayers to you and sweet Lola.
:grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Pam, I'm so sorry for you and for Lola. You are the best Mom and will know when to let her go. I hope treatment will get her back to remission and you and Lola will have more happy times. Many hugs....:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, you and Lola are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Prayers to Lola and you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pam I just saw this thread how's Lola today


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts and words. If I could get the darn multiquote to work for me, I would thank you all individually. Today, Lola is a little better (hopeful thinking on my part?) but not back to normal. She is walking, but very slowly. Her tail is up which is a good sign for her, because it drooped during her initial bout if encephalitis. She ate like a champ this morning. But, she still seemed dull. I am calling Dr. Sullivan today and get her thoughts. Thanks for all the encouragement. It really makes it better to not be going through this alone. {{Big Hugs}} to you all from me and Lola!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smootcham - it does sound like better news.Thanks for explaining things to me as well. I did remember your going thru the initial bout but couldn't remember exactly what was going on. It just may be taking Lola a while to recover from whatever was going on this time. With her immune system compromised they don't bounce back as easily or as fast. I also know what a double edged sword prednisone is. Can cure a lot but can cause a lot of issues. I know this from my DS and relatives with severe asthma so I can only imagine with our little Malts. Did the urine come back yet? Hoping Dr. Sullivan can help and praying for Lola. It just breaks my heart reading about Lola and I'm so hoping this is just an incident that can be overcome. In the meantime, please take care of yourself.:hugging:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pam I'm so so sorry you and Lola are going through this setback. Please don't have those guilty thoughts. You do a wonderful job with all your babies and care for them with so much love. I am keeping sweet Lola in my prayers. I'd love to come thru this screen and give you both a big, big hug. Love to you both.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Praying that Lola gets better soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending healing thoughts to you and Lola ... :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Keep your chin and your tail up little girl. We are all routing for you. rayer:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am sending you positive thoughts and hoping your Lola feels better !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Continued prayers for sweet Lola. I hate this disease! Pam, you truly are the best mommy in the world for Lola. Don't ever think differently.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - just seeing this post. I know that Lola had been doing so much better that I know this set back must have thrown you for a loop. Poor little girl, my heart is breaking for you and I know how hard it is to watch our babies suffer in any way.

Sending lots and lots of prayers for sweet little Lola, and hugs to you Pam.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Set backs are so hard to take,we feel so helpless.
We all you're a great Malty Mommy,don't think otherwise.You can't stop what will happen but you're always vigilent to prevent the worst.
Hang in there and hug and kiss Lola for all of us...
Hugs,Michelle


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You'll never walk alone, girlfriend. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just came on to browse and saw this thread. i hope it is only a minor setback and she gets back on the road to recovery. she is lucky to have you and her great vets to take care of her. hang in there! feel free to msg me if u need ne thing!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Just read the thread Pam, I am sending you good thoughts and prayers to you and Lola. The little steps and every day it will get better and better I know she will bounce back in no time. Hugs and Kisses from Max


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pam, I am so sorry and will be praying so hard for Lola. Bless you both.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing this now too. Sending massive prayers for our darling Lola.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pam........how is Lola doing this afternoon?? Praying she is better!! Let us know when you can......:wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope Lola gets well soon! I had a maltese the had GME also but we couldn't stop the seizures on her. I even too her to Auburn vet school and then couldn't do anything for her, so I know how you feel!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pam,

Hope Lola is feeling better this afternoon. I know how hard it is to
deal with another medical issue.... but hang in there. We're here
for you. 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, I talked at length with Dr. Sullivan this morning. There is no indication in any of Lola's labs that she has an infection. So, that means this is a re-lapse of her encephalitis. So, we are back on prednisone. I went home from work to give her a dose ASAP. We will give her a somewhat high dose over the weekend, and try to get the inflamation under control. I will go for a visit next week, and we will try some new meds. Lola has not tolerated any of the stronger meds real well, so this will be a trial to see if we can improve her situation. But, we also had some of the "hard talk" that if she dosen't respond well, it may be the end fo the line. And I am concerned about her quality. She has become snarly. She growls a little when you pick her up. She was snippy at the vet tech when they took her blood, and she has never done that before (she was always thier favorite due to her sweet nature) and when I took the bandage off, she actually tired to bite me! This is not my girl. I know though that encephalitis probably means she has a big big headache. Hopefully the pred will relieve this quickly. And really hoping that any new meds will be tolerated well. I am not ready to throw the towel in for Lola. But, I will not make her suffer if we are not making progress. Sad. 
:crying:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I can't even come close to imagining the pain you must be going through! I just saw this thread and I'm hoping hard for a recovery. I'm so sorry you all have to go through this. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, Pam. It's so hard. Praying for you and for Lola.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Pam, so very hard. I'm writing this thru tears. I really hope these meds will work. I'm sure that Lola's snarliness is from being poked and prodded so much and feeling crappy and I know prednisone makes them crazy too so that can be more piled on. I'd snarl too. I know you want to do what's best for her and hope the meds will turn around her latest bout. Otherwise I agree that if she's miserable it's hard to see them not enjoy even the simple pleasures in life and be in pain. I'm praying that she'll respond and not throw in the towel either. How did she get encephalitis in the first place...insect bite? Not knowledgeable about that (and other things). You sound like you have an awesome doctor in Dr. Sullivan. You're blessed. Sending hugs to both of you from both of us.:grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just read your update... so sorry to hear.. When Harry was not feeling well, he would bite me when I went to remove his bandages or touch him in the wrong way or area, too.... I think they don't know what else to do and that they're scared. I feel so bad for you and Lola... I'll pray that the meds work to help her.

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
Debbie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lola is not out of the woods yet. I'll keep her in prayer and hope for improvement.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pam, I am so sorry to hear Lola is not feeling well. I hope and pray she perks up again soon. You are doing all you can and are a great Mommy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, my heart goes out to you and Lola. I remember when my first Malt Rosebud (RIP) was not doing well and her personality was not the same, either. I sure hope the medicines kick in and help your darling little girl. :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Pam how I pray the meds help her soon. It's so hard to watch
the little ones suffer, you'll do what 's best for her. Sending hugs and prayer your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pam, I hope Lola improves. It is so hard to watch them suffer. We all know you are doing everything possible to help your sweet Lola. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :smcry: Pam, so very hard. I'm writing this thru tears. I really hope these meds will work. I'm sure that Lola's snarliness is from being poked and prodded so much and feeling crappy and I know prednisone makes them crazy too so that can be more piled on. I'd snarl too. I know you want to do what's best for her and hope the meds will turn around her latest bout. Otherwise I agree that if she's miserable it's hard to see them not enjoy even the simple pleasures in life and be in pain. I'm praying that she'll respond and not throw in the towel either. How did she get encephalitis in the first place...insect bite? Not knowledgeable about that (and other things). You sound like you have an awesome doctor in Dr. Sullivan. You're blessed. Sending hugs to both of you from both of us.:grouphug:


GME (Granulomatous Meningo Encephalomyelitis) is a neurologic disease effecting dogs, most commonly small breeds, usually in females. Most effected are Pugs and sometimes it is called Pug encephalitis. There is a more severe form called Necrotizing Meningo Encephalomyelitis that is sometimes called Maltese Encephalitis. GME can be caused by infection, and in the diagnostic stage all dogs are cultured, along with a spinal tap and MRI. If the cultures are pos., the treatment is antibiotics. If neg, it is assumed that it is auto immune mediated. In other words the dogs immune system is attacking the dog. The only true diagnosis can be made at necropsy. So we assume GME and treat it as such. Lola was diagnosed last Nov. Most of what you read on the internet says GME dogs live weeks to a few months. There are new treatment protocols out there that are making a big difference. Still a tough disease to treat. Something Dr. Sullivan said to me really made sense to me. She said "Dogs don't understand length of life. they only understand quality"


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam, i'm praying that the meds work for Lola.rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pam.....I am so sorry that Lola is still not feeling well. Maybe the prednisone will help her, along with anything else Dr Sullivan wants to use. Believe me, I understand about the quality of life, I have always made the decision, Heath, my husband cannot. Then I am left with such pain for having to do it. I pray for Lola and for you.......


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Pam - I am praying that the change in meds helps Lola!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:grouphugh Pam. I don't know how I missed this post. I'm thinking of you and little Lola. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Pam.....I am so sorry that Lola is still not feeling well. Maybe the prednisone will help her, along with anything else Dr Sullivan wants to use. Believe me, I understand about the quality of life, I have always made the decision, Heath, my husband cannot. Then I am left with such pain for having to do it. I pray for Lola and for you.......


 How well I know Dianne. For all thier strength and manliness, they can never make the tough emotional decisions. My DH is not handling this well at all.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pam, I am so, so sorry. I'm praying hard for you and Lola. rayer:rayer:

:heart:*Hugs*:heart:


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Pam,

I read Tami's post on FB and it made me come here to see what was going on. I'm so sorry that you and Lola are going through such a hard time. I truly pray that she improves and starts to feel better. 

Sending you hugs, along with kisses for Lola.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sad to get this news on your Lola---your love for her shines through your pain. She is in the best of care, I know. Quantity vs. quality is always so tough to call. You are in our prayers.
w/loving thoughts, sandi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> GME (Granulomatous Meningo Encephalomyelitis) is a neurologic disease effecting dogs, most commonly small breeds, usually in females. Most effected are Pugs and sometimes it is called Pug encephalitis. There is a more severe form called Necrotizing Meningo Encephalomyelitis that is sometimes called Maltese Encephalitis. GME can be caused by infection, and in the diagnostic stage all dogs are cultured, along with a spinal tap and MRI. If the cultures are pos., the treatment is antibiotics. If neg, it is assumed that it is auto immune mediated. In other words the dogs immune system is attacking the dog. The only true diagnosis can be made at necropsy. So we assume GME and treat it as such. Lola was diagnosed last Nov. Most of what you read on the internet says GME dogs live weeks to a few months. There are new treatment protocols out there that are making a big difference. Still a tough disease to treat. Something Dr. Sullivan said to me really made sense to me. She said "Dogs don't understand length of life. they only understand quality"


Pam that is a very good explanation of GME/NME and Dr sullivan sounds great and I love what she said as that makes alot of sense  

I hope Lola is doing better today  She is in our prayers


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Pammy, reading the update is sad. I'm praying that the new meds will be tolerated and make a huge improvement in Lola's quality of life.

Thanks for taking the time to update. Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

"they only understand quality". So true, but so hard to except. Sending love and prayers for you and Lola. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel so sad for you and Lola to be going through this. I am hoping and praying that your sweet girl is going to be well. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Pam, I am so sorry I just saw this thread and feel sick about Lola. I will pray that she feels no pain and the meds will help her. It's hard to see them like this :crying:
My heart goes out to you:heart: and Lola:heart:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

*I came back to check on Lola. I'm so sorry that she's not feeling well.:crying: Hopefully, the meds will kick in and help her get better. *

*I'll keep you all in my prayers!:grouphug:*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, I am so sorry Lola isn't doing well. My heart breaks for you. I hate GME.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking in Pam to see how Lola's doing? Still sending prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Pam, I am so sorry I just saw this thread and feel sick about Lola. I will pray that she feels no pain and the meds will help her. It's hard to see them like this :crying:
> My heart goes out to you:heart: and Lola:heart:


Hey! I got the mulit quote to work!! Thanks Joanne! We started the prednisone again on Friday (or was it thurs) and I do see an improvement. I just hate having her on pred again.



Purple-peep said:


> *I came back to check on Lola. I'm so sorry that she's not feeling well.:crying: Hopefully, the meds will kick in and help her get better. *
> 
> *I'll keep you all in my prayers!:grouphug:*


 Thank you for all your kind thoughts and prayers. Lola seems to be responding to the pred. We will go to the vet again next week and see what else dr. Sullivan has in her bag of tricks for her. 


Ladysmom said:


> Pam, I am so sorry Lola isn't doing well. My heart breaks for you. I hate GME.


Marj, I hate it too. It is a miserable disease. I am just hoping the high dose pred dosen't crash her liver again. 


Snowbody said:


> Just checking in Pam to see how Lola's doing? Still sending prayers. :grouphug:


 Thanks, doing a little better today. Her daddy babysat her today so I could go the the dog show in Santa Barbara. They did well together. She dosent seem as irritable. We shall see. Still need to find a long term drug that will work for her. Pred will always take to worst of the symptoms down. I think we are going to try cyclosporin, which is what people with transplanted organs take. Oh, and the pred is doing the usual magic of making her pee about a gallon a day! I just keep the mop ready and waiting! She has to go so much that sometimes she can't make it to the door, poor girl!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for little Lola and you-Sending healing wishes your way.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Thanks, doing a little better today. Her daddy babysat her today so I could go the the dog show in Santa Barbara. They did well together. She dosent seem as irritable. We shall see. Still need to find a long term drug that will work for her. Pred will always take to worst of the symptoms down. I think we are going to try cyclosporin, which is what people with transplanted organs take. Oh, and the pred is doing the usual magic of making her pee about a gallon a day! I just keep the mop ready and waiting! She has to go so much that sometimes she can't make it to the door, poor girl!


Thanks for the update. I am happy to read that she is doing a little better...I pray that it continues and that you will find the best long term drug for her:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Hey! I got the mulit quote to work!! Thanks Joanne! We started the prednisone again on Friday (or was it thurs) and I do see an improvement. I just hate having her on pred again.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your kind thoughts and prayers. Lola seems to be responding to the pred. We will go to the vet again next week and see what else dr. Sullivan has in her bag of tricks for her.
> ...


Pam the cyclosporine will not have the side effects the pred has with peeing but it can make them nauseated and they can vomit on it. DD was on atopica which is cyclosporine for a year so best to give with a little food but ideally best with no food but many dogs cannot take it without food so just a heads up. I hope it helps as it is a wonder drug for some allergy dogs and hopefully it will be for your baby. DD had to be on that and temarilp to help with her allergies at one time but unfortunately she was one of those dogs that could not tolerate atopica as she would vomit each time after a year so now she is just on the temarilp at a low dose. I know the dose you have to give is much higher though and why so much peeing  

I hope this new protocol works great! Hang in there and again you are a great mommy to Lola for doing all you do for her.

also pam if they use the cyclosporine vs the atopica then cheapest place to get it is at costco so you can get a script for it as I am thinking she will be on a higher dose than dee dee as dd was on 10mg for her issue and it can get pretty pricey


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy to hear little Lola is doing a bit better Pam. I'm keeping her in my prayers and thinking good thoughts for her. Lots of kisses for Lola and hugs for you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just reading this update...I feel so bad when someones baby is so ill. I do hope she can get some relief with the new meds. So sorry for Lola and you Pam. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pam, I am so glad she is getting relief! I am so sorry sweet Lola has GME. Sending hugs and puppy kisses to her~~~~:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checkin' in to see if there is any "new" news on your baby girl. We are keeping you both in prayer!
hugs,


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pam - hugs to you and sweet Lola. I hope she continues to improve.


----------

